

Animal Lovers: Zoophiles Make Scientists Rethink Human Sexuality - cwan
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=animal-lovers-zoophiles-make-scient-2010-03-24

======
RevRal
This is a great example of unbiased writing. I didn't think I was going to
read the whole thing, but I did just to see how the author would handle such a
taboo subject.

~~~
mad44
What do you mean unbiased? He took the position that this is a genetic inborn
condition. He just said that in effect "it turns out this is an inborn
condition", without giving citing scientific research. (Well, I skimmed the
article, and this is what I got. Maybe I missed a critical paragraph.)

~~~
sorbits
I think you missed more than just a paragraph as at least two of them made it
clear that the writer is a ‘she’ :p

Edit: My bad, as a reply points out, he speaks of having sex with a woman not
making him a _heterosexual_ (and the second reference to the female chimp just
said “wrong sex”).

~~~
prodigal_erik
> After all, the fact that I could, in principle, have sex with a woman—if I
> were plied with enough alcohol and she were tomboyish enough to create a
> suitable gender-modifying illusion—doesn’t exactly make me a heterosexual.

These are the words of a gay man.

------
prodigal_erik
I've always assumed our society is made up of people who have reflexive
violent overreactions to certain ideas, and people (like me) who just don't
have that reaction and can't figure out why it's such a big deal. It's
reassuring to see some of the people who feel it can still recognize it's not
rational.

------
coldnose
Kudos, Scientific American!

------
albertcardona
Jared Diamond describes a case of a man having "visited the farm" and then
being ill with fever. Diamond cited the case as a possible transfer of "crowd
diseases", originated in animals, to humans.

"Guns, Germs and Steel", Jared Diamond.

EDIT: horizontal disease and horizontal gene transfer are very powerful forces
in evolution. The distribution of human populations on Earth today owe a lot
to such crowd diseases (whatever the means by which they got into humans from
animals; inhalation of sprayed out rhinoviruses or eating raw meat has been
proven sufficient in cases.)

